# Is sex really that hard?



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

One of the reasons some people don't want to have sex with virgins is because they don't want to have to "teach" them what to do. But honestly I don't see how it could be rocket science. I mean of course a beginner wouldn't know fancy techniques, but we all know the basic idea. I can't see how it could be that hard to learn.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I don't think it is, I think most people are just stupid and oblivious. I've never had sex but I would know exactly what to do, this isn't the 1800s or something where you have to learn from experience or word of mouth lol.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're just talking about the sex aspects and not the relationship or anything else it's actually pretty easy. (If you're the girl) All you have to do is lay there really. lol.

There are techniques that come in handy though.

I dunno. It's kinda like being hungry and either eating at Burger king or Miyako. Both are food but ones definitely more awesome. :boogie

I'd read up on it or ask people who've had experience  
I could share some tips of things I've learned but once we all start doing that then threads get locked and nobody has any fun.

Here's just one link I found with some helpful hints.
http://www.alternet.org/story/149413/15_do's_and_don'ts_for_really_good_sex


----------



## Caviar (Nov 22, 2012)

No you are completly wrong, everyone wants to have sex with virgins. Expect they are underage.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Sex in itself isn't difficult. Good sex is a little different.


----------



## lonerider (Jul 9, 2012)

Well sex isn't hard at all but I can understand why some people would rather someone experienced. If a man has never had sex before then he will be nervous on his first time and could either struggle to get it up or ejaculate prematurely (it's happened to alot of us at some point lol). If a woman is a virgin then as a man you'll be alot more careful with them as their first time can sometimes be painful. So it won't be the same as having sex with someone experienced. As Cocaine Unicorn said, sex isn't hard but good sex is different. Personally I can say I've got alot better with experience


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

The guy I lost my virginity to said I was good lol It doesn't always follow


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Sex in itself isn't difficult. Good sex is a little different.


That's what I'd imagine. You can lay there, or just get yourself off, but that's not enjoyable for anyone else involved.

To me, the mental aspect is the hardest. Because the body isn't hard to figure out, but I bet I'd have a really hard time getting myself to relax and not worry about my body issues, which I have aplenty. So just the fact that I think it's impossible for someone to find me attractive is like a big roadblock right off the bat, lol. Plus the SA and low self esteem always makes me think I never do anything right, so I'd be worried the entire time I was horrible and that the guy would never want to see me again. So the physical part can't be too hard to figure out, but the mental part, to just let go and enjoy myself, that part would be hard as hell.

ETA: Plus the obvious amount of thought I put into it doesn't help my psyching myself out haha.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess it is. If a guy is looking for fast sex with brave attitude to try some new things.. A virgin might not be the best partner.

Making love and having sex seems to be different things. Having sex with uncaring partner is not hard. But making love with best pleasure could be. Takes time to find out what are those pleasures.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> One of the reasons some people don't want to have sex with virgins is because they don't want to have to "teach" them what to do. But honestly I don't see how it could be rocket science. I mean of course a beginner wouldn't know fancy techniques, but we all know the basic idea. I can't see how it could be that hard to learn.


I don't think it's that hard from a male or female perspective.

Read a good few books on the subject and things which seem interesting and you're pretty much set.

The "Ultimate Guide Series" are pretty great and cover lots of subjects, and are available on Amazon.

Amazon is a great resource in general, if you look on the sex education section and just filter results by user rating, you'll get plenty of good books 

For men in particular, especially with SA which means medicines like SSRI which can affect getting erections, life is also much easier these days. Most Doctors will prescribe Viagra or Cialis if you let them know your anti depressants are affecting your sex functioning.

In fact I'd say even without SSRIs and the like, if you're a guy and never had sex before or only a couple of times, low dose Viagra or Cialis for the first few times is a good thing - it means your mechanics will definitely work, no matter what nerves you might have, and you can focus on enjoying the experience.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sex isn't hard at all. For guys there's always the challenge of getting the girl off before you do (but that just requires not being completely selfish and having half a brain), but for girls it doesn't require as much effort. Good sex, as mentioned, is a different story. But it really doesn't require skill so much as passion and sensuality.  If you're into it then it I really feel like you can't go wrong. To get lost in the moment with that other person and forget about everything else in the world, it's magic.



BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> In fact I'd say even without SSRIs and the like, if you're a guy and never had sex before or only a couple of times, low dose Viagra or Cialis for the first few times is a good thing - it means your mechanics will definitely work, no matter what nerves you might have, and you can focus on enjoying the experience.


Yeh..my first few times I was so nervous I couldn't even get it up. It was a vicious cycle of worrying about not functioning and then not being able to and then worrying about it more after that. I took Cialis for a few weeks and that allowed me to get enough sexual confidence to not need it anymore.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

rymo said:


> Sex isn't hard at all. For guys there's always the challenge of getting the girl off before you do (but that just requires not being completely selfish and having half a brain), but for girls it doesn't require as much effort. Good sex, as mentioned, is a different story. But it really doesn't require skill so much as passion and sensuality. If you're into it then it I really feel like you can't go wrong. To get lost in the moment with that other person and forget about everything else in the world, it's magic.
> 
> Yeh..my first few times I was so nervous I couldn't even get it up. It was a vicious cycle of worrying about not functioning and then not being able to and then worrying about it more after that. I took Cialis for a few weeks and that allowed me to get enough sexual confidence to not need it anymore.


Yeah I definitely agree on good sex being a different story - but the main thing to remember about good sex is it's like good conversation - it needs both of you to make it happen.

^ The two of you have to have that chemistry and attraction, and then great sex just flows. That's why if at first sex with someone isn't so good, you shouldn't worry - you might just need to know and relax around each other more.

Equally if you don't have good sex, be you male or female, you shouldn't blame yourself - as said it takes 2 people to make good sex, it's no one's fault, if it doesn't happen in time, you probably don't have the chemistry.

Read books on the subject + find a partner you really hit it off with = good sex :boogie

Re Cialis:

Yeah that was a good idea, it gets you over that initial anxiety and then you can stop using it. It's definitely worthwhile to bear in mind when first starting out, and also if you're taking ADs like SSRIs.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Yeah I definitely agree on good sex being a different story - but the main thing to remember about good sex is it's like good conversation - it needs both of you to make it happen.
> 
> ^ The two of you have to have that chemistry and attraction, and then great sex just flows. That's why if at first sex with someone isn't so good, you shouldn't worry - you might just need to know and relax around each other more.
> 
> ...


Like good conversation...nice. I like that. And now I'm horny.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

rymo said:


> like good conversation...nice. I like that. And now i'm horny.


lol


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

sex is kind of like baking cookies, you have to make sure you have enough chocolate chips and dough and your oven is set to 350 degrees centigrade


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Having to teach a virgin what to do might not be that bad. Especially if they are trusting. 

Comon baby it's perfectly normal to drip hot butter on me in my t-rex costume while we listen to Weird Al Yankovic. Everybody does this.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

beat said:


> having to teach a virgin what to do might not be that bad. Especially if they are trusting.
> 
> Comon baby it's perfectly normal to drip hot butter on me in my t-rex costume while we listen to weird al yankovic. Everybody does this.


ahahaha


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

pffft no, tab A slot B, it's more straightforward than flatpack furniture


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Resonance said:


> pffft no, tab A slot B, it's more straightforward than flatpack furniture












Hmm, I kinda figured it was more like learning to dance.
Learning technique can be good, but having the right partner is what really makes it fun.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> One of the reasons some people don't want to have sex with virgins is because they don't want to have to "teach" them what to do. But honestly I don't see how it could be rocket science. I mean of course a beginner wouldn't know fancy techniques, but we all know the basic idea. I can't see how it could be that hard to learn.


Lol, that's what I always thought, people act like you have to be some kind of zen master or something, I haven't had sex in a while and I know I'm good at it, with out that many tries. People are crazy with this avoiding little to no experience people. It only takes a few times, nature kicks in.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's harder for a man at first


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

kj87 said:


> If you're just talking about the sex aspects and not the relationship or anything else it's actually pretty easy. (If you're the girl) All you have to do is lay there really. lol.
> 
> There are techniques that come in handy though.
> 
> ...


"Natural musky funk, if your immune systems are compatible"

Is this legit or is it just some stuff they made up?


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Ivan AG said:


> "Natural musky funk, if your immune systems are compatible"
> 
> Is this legit or is it just some stuff they made up?


That's a joke, I think, since it says (a.k.a. you have chemistry) after. I think what they're trying to say is "don't freak out about your genitals smelling like genitals because they tend to do that"


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Sex itself isnt hard - if you think about it, its a ridiculous, redundant activity. But gotdamn if it aint the ****

But endurance and **** like that can get you tired. I find that when Ive been in the gym more I can **** better because I have more stamina, better lung capacity too, if you do some cardio. Its not something you need to learn from porno, though.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Follow ur instinct, it's so easy, right?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

That's because people think too much about what to do. They should just DO.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ivan AG said:


> "Natural musky funk, if your immune systems are compatible"
> 
> Is this legit or is it just some stuff they made up?


I think it's legit. There was this one girl who I was pretty much in love with. She had depression issues. I always thought she smelled nice. She went 4 days without showering once, and I made a comment that she smelled nice. She really actually did  And it wasn't a perfume or anything either. She actually lived with me for a while and we'd cuddle and watch tv and she just always smelled nice. I didn't get it.

Sigh. I miss her.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

kj87 said:


> I think it's legit. There was this one girl who I was pretty much in love with. She had depression issues. I always thought she smelled nice. She went 4 days without showering once, and I made a comment that she smelled nice. She really actually did  And it wasn't a perfume or anything either. She actually lived with me for a while and we'd cuddle and watch tv and she just always smelled nice. I didn't get it.
> 
> Sigh. I miss her.


So don't talk abt her any longer, which can make u miss her crazily and get depressed :roll


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> So don't talk abt her any longer, which can make u miss her crazily and get depressed :roll


Nah it's fine. I've come to terms with things. 
It took a while but I'm over it now.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

kj87 said:


> Nah it's fine. I've come to terms with things.
> It took a while but I'm over it now.


I don't know, I just think that as long as u miss her, you still love her 
I'm talking w my ex on Facebook now, but I stop missing him for a while, so it's ok :b


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nah I'll always love her, but we don't really talk to each other anymore, which does help.

Now it's just kind of a fond memory.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> One of the reasons some people don't want to have sex with virgins is because they don't want to have to "teach" them what to do.


Firstly, those people deserve something too bad to say on this forum.

Secondly, I doubt that's really the only reason when people say that. Their problem is they are just to full of themselves and don't like the idea of being with someone inexperienced.

The whole thing is ridiculous in my opinion. That is not the type of person I suggest anyone sleeping with. They clearly don't care for you if that is the reason they are not sleeping with you. Why would any virgin want to lose their virginity to that?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

kj87 said:


> Nah I'll always love her, but we don't really talk to each other anymore, which does help.
> 
> Now it's just kind of a fond memory.


What, u keep loving a girl who doesn't love u any longer???
Ok, at least u think it's fond, not painful


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Firstly, those people deserve something too bad to say on this forum.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt that's really the only reason when people say that. Their problem is they are just to full of themselves and don't like the idea of being with someone inexperienced.
> 
> The whole thing is ridiculous in my opinion. That is not the type of person I suggest anyone sleeping with. They clearly don't care for you if that is the reason they are not sleeping with you. Why would any virgin want to lose their virginity to that?


I understand what you're saying, it's just that the older you get the harder it is to find someone who's okay with your inexperience. That's why I'm probably going to lie when the times comes lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> I understand what you're saying, it's just that the older you get the harder it is to find someone who's okay with your inexperience. That's why I'm probably going to lie when the times comes lol


I'm 4 years older than you. Trust me you have time. I could possibly see it if you were 35+ and it was really bothersome and made you too uncomfortable to let loose.

But really, you shouldn't have to lie to anyone to have them "want" to sleep with you. If they judge you badly for it, why would you want to be with a person like that?

You're only 20. You shouldn't even be thinking like that. If someone dumps you in your 20's for being a virgin, I strongly suggest staying away from that person. They sound like someone who is just going to cause heartbreak. Unless you are the type who doesn't develop feelings then I guess go ahead.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I'm 4 years older than you. Trust me you have time. I could possibly see it if you were 35+ and it was really bothersome and made you too uncomfortable to let loose.
> 
> But really, you shouldn't have to lie to anyone to have them "want" to sleep with you. If they judge you badly for it, why would you want to be with a person like that?
> 
> You're only 20. You shouldn't even be thinking like that. If someone dumps you in your 20's for being a virgin, I strongly suggest staying away from that person. They sound like someone who is just going to cause heartbreak. Unless you are the type who doesn't develop feelings then I guess go ahead.


I guess, it's just that I was already rejected for that reason when I was only 18. I think the person might have been using it as an excuse but still, it left an impression on me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> I guess, it's just that I was already rejected for that reason when I was only 18. I think the person might have been using it as an excuse but still, it left an impression on me.


It's good you were a virgin, thus having a reason not to sleep with them. Those are the type to leave you eventually and just cause heartbreak. If you weren't a virgin and ended up sleeping with them... you probably would they probably would have left a stronger impression and not a very good one to be left with...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Those people don't care about you. They care about your virginity status.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Those people don't care about you. They care about your virginity status.


But I don't care about losing it to "someone special" anymore, I just want to get it over with. I don't attach a special meaning to it.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> But I don't care about losing it to "someone special" anymore, I just want to get it over with. I don't attach a special meaning to it.


you still shouldn't lose it to someone who's gonna disrespect you, if the guy's an ******* it's probably gonna negatively impact you emotionally regardless of whether you think there's any special meaning to virginity itself


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> But I don't care about losing it to "someone special" anymore, I just want to get it over with. I don't attach a special meaning to it.


I used to think that. I'd be careful. You don't know nor can you can control how you are going to feel after it.

You might not want to develop any feelings... but you just might. That person has officially become part of your life. I doubt you will ever be able to forget the experience. And when that person leaves or his immature colors shine through, you will be left way more hurt than the act itself.

I'm not saying to lose it to someone special. But why do the other extreme and lose it to someone immature like that?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Firstly, those people deserve something too bad to say on this forum.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt that's really the only reason when people say that. Their problem is they are just to full of themselves and don't like the idea of being with someone inexperienced.


You seem to have a bit of a warped perspective about all this. Different people view sex in different ways. If someone places more value in the physicality of sex, in the pleasure alone, then that's their choice. You have no right to condemn people for being bothered by something like that. Of course, if they use virginity as a primary reason for ending a relationship, then yes, that's a different matter.

People seem to underestimate how much multitasking needs to be done during sex. For as many online how-to's you can use, at the end of the day you still have to concentrate on what you're doing, how you're doing it, the reaction of the other person, your own enjoyment, and the fact that you're actually having sex with someone. It's a lot to deal with. Good sex typically only comes with good communication and some practice.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

kiirby said:


> You seem to have a bit of a warped perspective about all this. Different people view sex in different ways. If someone places more value in the physicality of sex, in the pleasure alone, then that's their choice. You have no right to condemn people for being bothered by something like that. Of course, if they use virginity as a primary reason for ending a relationship, then yes, that's a different matter.
> 
> People seem to underestimate how much multitasking needs to be done during sex. For as many online how-to's you can use, at the end of the day you still have to concentrate on what you're doing, how you're doing it, the reaction of the other person, your own enjoyment, and the fact that you're actually having sex with someone. It's a lot to deal with. Good sex typically only comes with good communication and some practice.


I agree with the second part to an extent...it takes a little practice to become better at it and good communication is vital between two people, especially when they first start going at it. But after all that, I think all that multitasking and multithinking becomes second nature very quickly and the best sex comes from actually not worrying about all that stuff and instead just losing yourself in the moment.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Of course, if they use virginity as a primary reason for ending a relationship, then yes, that's a different matter.


That IS what I'm talking about. Refer to post below. If someone won't have sex with you because you're a virgin I am assuming you won't keep dating them?? Why would the relationship continue at that point?



EternallyRestless said:


> One of the reasons
> some people don't want to have sex with virgins is because they don't want to have to "teach" them what to do.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I think this is another case where the opinions of the people on this board don't completely reflect reality. In real life, there are plenty of people who don't want to deal with virgins and after a certain age you're just expected not to be one. Of course the people on this board would be okay with virgins, many are virgins themselves. But in real life that's really not the case, I've seen it myself.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't possibly see recommending to a person a good reason to sleep with someone who you have to lie to about your virginity status to having them sleep with you. Otherwise they would disappear. Let them disappear before the act.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> In real life, there are plenty of people who don't want to deal with virgins and after a certain age you're just expected not to be one. .


This is true. It is definitely an expectation. I am not saying it's not. There are plenty of people that feel a lot of ways. Doesn't mean I will suggest sleeping with those people.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

lonelygirl88 said:


> This is true. It is definitely an expectation. I am not saying it's not. There are plenty of people that feel a lot of ways. Doesn't mean I will suggest sleeping with those people.


Right, but the hard part is finding someone who's okay with your inexperience since there aren't many and it only gets harder with age. That or you lie about it.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> Right, but the hard part is finding someone who's okay with your inexperience since there aren't many and it only gets harder with age. That or you lie about it.


I think you're drastically overestimating the difficulty of finding someone who's cool with it, especially because you're a girl. Most guys would be cool with it, in fact the amount of guys with a creepy thing for virgin girls probably greatly outnumber the amount of guys who think it's a deal breaker lol. If a girl is a virgin it just means the guy has to be more gentle, if he has a problem with that then he's an ******* anyway. If a guy is a virgin the girl feels like she has to do all the work or "teach" him what to do, so the chances of it being a dealbreaker for a girl is much higher. Still I've only met one girl who wasn't cool with the fact that I'm a virgin, most have been totally okay with it. I think you're taking one negative experience (really it's a good thing that he rejected you though) and just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> I think this is another case where the opinions of the people on this board don't completely reflect reality. In real life, there are plenty of people who don't want to deal with virgins and after a certain age you're just expected not to be one. Of course the people on this board would be okay with virgins, many are virgins themselves. But in real life that's really not the case, I've seen it myself.


Wow...I completely disagree. I've seen many situations where it was totally cool. Once you start dating and having sex you realize it is so not a big deal at all, and other people feel the same way. This whole anti-virgin thing is such a high-school mentality. Out in the real world no one really gives a ****. Oh sure, your friend might bust your balls for it and whatnot, but is someone NOT going to date you just because you're a virgin? Some, perhaps, but I would say most would be just fine with it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

rymo said:


> Wow...I completely disagree. I've seen many situations where it was totally cool. Once you start dating and having sex you realize it is so not a big deal at all, and other people feel the same way. This whole anti-virgin thing is such a high-school mentality. Out in the real world no one really gives a ****. Oh sure, your friend might bust your balls for it and whatnot, but is someone NOT going to date you just because you're a virgin? Some, perhaps, but I would say most would be just fine with it.


Truth. No one cares.

I would even go so far as to say that it is preferred by more people than not.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Why would I not date a woman because she's a virgin? If anything, it's a plus.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like mostly older guys don't mind virgins. I remember looking at some survey results of college guys ages 18-21, and a whopping 40% of them said that female virgins are a huge turn-off and a deal breaker for a relationship or hookup. Most college guys I know would agree. They think that a female virgin over 18 has "problems".


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> I feel like mostly older guys don't mind virgins. I remember looking at some survey results of college guys ages 18-21, and a whopping 40% of them said that female virgins are a huge turn-off and a deal breaker for a relationship or hookup. Most college guys I know would agree. They think that a female virgin over 18 has "problems".


Many guys don't want to take a woman's virginity for just a hook-up, but I'm not believing 40% wouldn't want to be in a relationship with one.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Sex in itself isn't difficult. Good sex is a little different.


+1


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Many guys don't want to take a woman's virginity for just a hook-up, but I'm not believing 40% wouldn't want to be in a relationship with one.


I understand the hookup thing, but it did apply to relationships too. College guys really are like this. This is why, in conversation with them, I consistently have to lie about my virginity whenever the topic comes up.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

rymo said:


> Wow...I completely disagree. I've seen many situations where it was totally cool. Once you start dating and having sex you realize it is so not a big deal at all, and other people feel the same way. This whole anti-virgin thing is such a high-school mentality. Out in the real world no one really gives a ****. Oh sure, your friend might bust your balls for it and whatnot, but is someone NOT going to date you just because you're a virgin? Some, perhaps, but I would say most would be just fine with it.


Totally agree. Virginity does not really matter too me that much. It can be a good thing because I can teach them exactly how I want, lol.  But seriously, it's not a big deal outside high school.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

As for the virginity thing, it's definitely not as big of a deal as it used to be. If you're familiar with the internet(you really should be by now) you should understand how great it is as a learning tool. Virgins don't have to go into sex not knowing anything anymore, if you feel unsure or set back by inexperience, study. Find some trusted resources and learn the theory from the great Internet overlord. Empower yourself with knowledge and all that good stuff, and the 'inexperienced virgin' stigma will start to go away.

That's buying into the fact that other people care, though. If you're willing to apply yourself in the bedroom, it doesn't make a difference whether you're a virgin or not.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Girl virgins good, guy virgins bad. That's how it's viewed generally i think


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

jc22 said:


> Girl virgins good, guy virgins bad. That's how it's viewed generally i think


Like how:
man with glasses generally bad,
girl with glasses generally sexy

Damnit! :roll


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I understand the hookup thing, but it did apply to relationships too. College guys really are like this. This is why, in conversation with them, I consistently have to lie about my virginity whenever the topic comes up.


Fact x1000.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> Like how:
> man with glasses generally bad,
> girl with glasses generally sexy
> 
> Damnit! :roll


Oh god this makes me so mad. All my past male friends with glasses have ditched them for contacts. :twak PUT THE GLASSES BACK ON, THEY'RE FETISH FUEL.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> Fact x1000.


lol...silly girls thinking they know how guys think ;p


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

You should read this. Dr Ruth really looks like an expert to me :um


----------



## Sunkisst (Nov 24, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> Like how:
> man with glasses generally bad,
> girl with glasses generally sexy
> 
> Damnit! :roll


Since when are guys with glasses bad?!! Personally they are a turn on to me, guys wuth glasses kinda give me that Clark kent superman vibe :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Even for women, I think once you're in your late 20s it's not really cute anymore to be a virgin.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> I understand what you're saying,* it's just that the older you get the harder it is to find someone who's okay with your inexperience.* That's why I'm probably going to lie when the times comes lol


^ The bold portion, times a million.
I've never had an interaction go far enough to reachthe sex stage. Often teased or hinted at, but my offers/advances are never accepted 

It bugs me pretty bad.. heh


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

brownzerg said:


> ^ The bold portion, times a million.
> I've never had an interaction go far enough to reachthe sex stage. Often teased or hinted at, but my offers/advances are never accepted
> 
> It bugs me pretty bad.. heh


People can try to sugarcoat things all they want, but I'm right about that.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> People can try to sugarcoat things all they want, but I'm right about that.


It's not sugarcoating, it's the truth.

Nobody cares if you are a virgin or aren't. If they do, they are most likely douche nozzles.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, definitely correct on all counts.
Twenty seven and so far the ladies like not the Sean experience 

its devastating to confidence and self esteem  so I think I'm pretty much S.O.L.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

EternallyRestless said:


> People can try to sugarcoat things all they want, but I'm right about that.


That's alright.

Challenge accepted.

It's not like it matters in the long run what anyone thinks anyhow.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've thought I'll just lie about being a virgin. I don't see that changing anytime soon anyway. I could say that I had sex when I was in my 20's or I could say in my teens.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Sex. Aim: Both of you (or more  ) to have fun.

So... don't get tied up in doing stuff that feels good to you. You focus on them enjoying it. Their job is to focus on you enjoying it. If it looks like (and / or sounds like) they're enjoying it, keep going. 

Enjoy the game. 

Treat it like Buckeroo. Only the object is to get the horse to buck like mad.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunkisst said:


> Since when are guys with glasses bad?!! Personally they are a turn on to me, guys wuth glasses kinda give me that Clark kent superman vibe :stu


Me too I thought about buying glasses when I didn't need any lol


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had sex with raven's girl. She was good, but I gave her infections cus her immune system isn't very good. 

Wait, no - that was Mass Effect 2. 

But I count that towards not being a virgin. So I've had sex with at least 3 aliens.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

shammie said:


> I've had sex with raven's girl. She was good, but I gave her infections cus her immune system isn't very good.
> 
> Wait, no - that was Mass Effect 2.
> 
> But I count that towards not being a virgin. So I've had sex with at least 3 aliens.


I've had sex twice. Once with Ashley and once with Tali.

Wait I can't count video games. Damn.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I <3 Tali. 

Liara and Morinth were my others. Morinth didn't end well for me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

brownzerg said:


> Yeah, definitely correct on all counts.
> Twenty seven and so far the ladies like not the Sean experience
> 
> its devastating to confidence and self esteem  so I think I'm pretty much S.O.L.


It's the lack of confidence and self esteem, not the fact that you are a virgin. I'm telling you.

And Tali has the most amazing hips evar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ravens said:


> I've had sex twice. Once with Ashley and once with Tali.
> 
> Wait I can't count video games. Damn.


I did Liara, and in Me1 I did Tali because I wanted to see her face, but of course they didnt show it because of that stupid mask, so I went back to Liara and did her again in Me2 and Me3.

So that's 3 times I think, but video games don't count...


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Gonna sound cheesy as hell, but it's her personality. She was written to a T.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shammie said:


> I <3 Tali.
> 
> Liara and Morinth were my others. Morinth didn't end well for me.


I really like the Asari. They are the hottest aliens. But you were an idiot for getting yourself killed by Mornith lol.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

LMAO @ this thread fast becoming "Who have you bedded in Mass Effect" - sorry OP!

Ah now, Morinth was worth it. She had a killer body.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shammie said:


> LMAO @ this thread fast becoming "Who have you bedded in Mass Effect" - sorry OP!
> 
> Ah now, Morinth was worth it. She had a killer body.


I tried to go for Samara, but she didnt let me due to her ethical code... But yeah, Samara looks exactly like Mornith, but Mornith>Samara.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Its pretty simple, even the 1st time. Let me take you guys back.
It was the Summer of 2001, it was a simple time. George W. Bush was president. I was in High school, all my life id move from the east side of town back to spring. Changing schools several times in my life.

It was rough being a white kid in the ghetto, and it was tough being a hood rat in the burbs. There was one fellow Johnny Nash who took me under his wing. He made sure i fit in, in Spring. Probably my best friend growing up.

A girl by the name of Sandra took some interest in me, i didnt know why? But i didnt ask. Johnny being the douche bro that he is, tells me "dude you gotta smash that" I nodded my head in agreement. After weeks of persuasion, I finally got the go ahead.

One July night, the mood was perfect. We retired to my room, and the sex began. It lasted 2 whole minutes. After i was finished i immediately put on my underwear and pants. Johnny kicked the door open holding a boombox on his shoulder. Playing on the boombox was an epic theme from the composer Hans Zimmer.

He screamed at me "You did it bro!!!" Your a Man" I immediately broke out into tears. Four of my bro's hoisted me on their shoulders. They carried me outside and waiting outside was the entire town of Spring Tx. There was a huge parade and i was the center of it. I finally found a sense of belonging in the small suburban town of Spring Tx

There was fireworks, police officers beeped their sirens. It was the best moment of my life. Confetti was so pervasive, i thought it was coming from the clouds. In tears I looked Johnny in the eye and said "this is the best moment of my life dude" Something was wrong though, Johnny couldnt speak a word. His eyes were glossy, I slapped him in the face "Johnny you alright" He collapsed.

Johnny's Cancer had gotten the best of him, he was pronounced dead at the scene. The bro's couldnt believe it, we were all in shock, and I had this overwhelming feeling of guilt. I had been the cause of Johnny's death it was just too much for him.

The next day at Lunch, none of the bro's said a word to each other. It was a depressing mood. I finally said "I'll never bang again dudes" One of the bro's picked me up by the collar and threw me to the ground yelling "You gotta bang chicks dude, ITS WHAT WE BRO DOUCHES DOOOOOO DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!"

I was aside myself, it took me weeks to get over it. I had a dream one night it was Johnny, giving me his usual brilliant quotes "Your a man now bro, you ****ing did it bro!" I woke up in a cold sweat. From that morning on i realized, the bro's were right. I gotta bang chicks its what us bro douches do.

From this day on when i bang chicks, I do it harder faster and longer and i do it for Johnny Nash. The best friend I ever had in my life. When the inevitable happens, when the planet in plunged into a nuclear holocaust. I know someday that what is left of humanity will dig up the knowledge of Johnny Nash. He's in a class of his own with the Winston Churchill's and the Plato's R.I.P Johnny Nash 1984-2001

For more on Johnny Nash, you can read my memoir "The 50 Pieces of Steve"


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

50piecesteve said:


> Its pretty simple, even the 1st time. Let me take you guys back.
> It was the Summer of 2001, it was a simple time. George W. Bush was president. I was in High school, all my life id move from the east side of town back to spring. Changing schools several times in my life.
> 
> It was rough being a white kid in the ghetto, and it was tough being a hood rat in the burbs. There was one fellow Johnny Nash who took me under his wing. He made sure i fit in, in Spring. Probably my best friend growing up.
> ...


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

The guy I lost my virginity to didn't care that I was a virgin. I was 22 when I lost it. I think it's probably better to lose it to someone who cares about you. Plus, for women sometimes it's hard to hide the fact that you are a virgin. Because a lot of women bleed their first time. I bled A LOT. There's was no way of hiding that.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

it makes you hard!!! hahah









jk idunno


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It probably is very easy, but people make it more complicated than it really is.

If two people are attracted to each other, and both want to make it work, magic happens, no matter how experienced one or both of them are. Two virgins can have sex with each other, two non-virgins can have sex with each other, and a virgin and a non-virgin can have sex with each other. 

It's no big deal.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

rymo said:


> It's the lack of confidence and self esteem, not the fact that you are a virgin. I'm telling you.
> 
> And Tali has the most amazing hips evar.


Yeah  Just slow going trying to build it up. I'm tryin' though!


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

When I had sex for the first time, I was clumsy as hell. The nervousness also does something.

She doesn't have to teach you the basics (who doesnt know that sex means your thing goes inside hers) but as silly as it sounds, it's hard to find a good, comfortable position.
And as I said, the nervousness really REALLY affects you.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have actually found it surprisingly easy, which is weird for someone so awkward as myself. My first time was a little awkward as we were both nervous virgins but nothing terrible happened.



sumbirdy said:


> The guy I lost my virginity to didn't care that I was a virgin. I was 22 when I lost it. I think it's probably better to lose it to someone who cares about you. Plus, for women sometimes it's hard to hide the fact that you are a virgin. Because a lot of women bleed their first time. I bled A LOT. There's was no way of hiding that.


Ugh me too, I was so embarassed. My ex didn't care though, as much as I dislike him now I give him credit for not being phased by that.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I understand the hookup thing, but it did apply to relationships too. College guys really are like this. This is why, in conversation with them, I consistently have to lie about my virginity whenever the topic comes up.


Why are guys even asking you about your virginity in conversation in the first place? That seems weird...In my opinion, it wouldn't matter whether or not a girl is a virgin for a relationship. I think it's stupid not to date someone simply for that reason.


----------



## hannahrose1101 (Nov 29, 2012)

its really easy lol, just watch some porn. and it isn't true that girls just lay there most guys expect you to do all of the work.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

hannahrose1101 said:


> its really easy lol, just watch some porn. and it isn't true that girls just lay there most guys expect you to do all of the work.


I have never experienced a girl that does all the work. Who are these girls and where can I find them?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

rymo said:


> I have never experienced a girl that does all the work. Who are these girls and where can I find them?


In her imagination. :teeth


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

All depends if you have a penis or not.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sex isn't "hard", but I if you've never done it before, it's probably not going to be great. How many people do you know say that their first time was amazing? It's also not such a huge deal like you may have it worked up to be in your head. At least for me it wasn't. Like others said it's about feeling comfortable and enjoying it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mike285 said:


> How many people do you know say that their first time was amazing?


I don't know, mine was.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I appreciate all of your replies by the way, this thread has become very interesting lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

hannahrose1101 said:


> its really easy lol, just watch some porn. and it isn't true that girls just lay there most guys expect you to do all of the work.





rymo said:


> I have never experienced a girl that does all the work. Who are these girls and where can I find them?


I've never even understand what "work" means.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> I've never even understand what "work" means.


- Thrusting in & out
- Ensuring female has orgasm before guy
- Taking control by determining sexual positions
- Rubbing stomach in a circle and patting head simultaneously


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> - Thrusting in & out
> - Ensuring female has orgasm before guy
> - Taking control by determining sexual positions
> - Rubbing stomach in a circle and patting head simultaneously


That all sounds exhausting.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> That all sounds exhausting.


That's why a guy needs a cigarette afterwards.

I'm waiting for someone to make a sex workout video. Wait! No one steal my idea, I'm going to be rich!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> That all sounds exhausting.


It's a hard life us guys have. I'm glad you recognize that. Periods, pregnancy... it's nothing compared to the insane amount of pain and agony guys have to go through to please a woman. It's not fun. Guys are such selfless creatures.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> That's why a guy needs a cigarette afterwards.





rymo said:


> It's a hard life us guys have. I'm glad you recognize that. Periods, pregnancy... it's nothing compared to the insane amount of pain and agony guys have to go through to please a woman. It's not fun. Guys are such selfless creatures.


Seriously, that does all sound exhausting. Thank god I'm not a lesbian, I'm too damn lazy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm waiting for someone to make a sex workout video. Wait! No one steal my idea, I'm going to be rich!


It does already exist  Sorry.

Sorta related to that, did y'all know know that making out burns 238 calories a half hour? That's more than an eliptical, damn.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> That all sounds exhausting.


It's quite a workout. :teeth


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

It was mainly a joke - but I have heard of guys that do it, yep.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

sumbirdy said:


> Wait a second....what? Are you telling men not to swallow their own semen? :um Umm....I wasn't aware that men did that.....I find that pretty weird. Hopefully I'm misunderstanding something here.


I wonder more why men are disgusted by their own semen but want a girl to swallow it.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

shammie said:


> It was mainly a joke - but I have heard of guys that do it, yep.


Hmmm...that's....interesting.

I don't mind swallowing, just have never heard of a man swallowing their own. lol


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Bit like SnowFlakesFire said: bit daft to expect women to if you've no idea what it tastes like.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

shammie said:


> Bit like SnowFlakesFire said: bit daft to expect women to if you've no idea what it tastes like.


I suppose so. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

No one read my epic story, not a soul??


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I wonder more why men are disgusted by their own semen but want a girl to swallow it.


I tasted my own.

I was curious. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You know why you should have sex with a mathematician?

Because if you get lost, he'll do all the work.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My concern isn't that I'm a virgin. It's the other stuff like size and lasting long that scares me.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveless said:


> My concern isn't that I'm a virgin. It's the other stuff like size and lasting long that scares me.


Dont worry about that stuff man, just stick it in her and do your darndest she will understand :yes


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> *I tasted my own.
> 
> I was curious.* :b


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> No one read my epic story, not a soul??


I did. It was extraordinary, satire at it's finest. :clap Yours is the kind of post I always hope to find, and almost never see.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

OP - I think what may worry guys about your virginity is not the virginity itself, but the implied emotional vulnerability. Some feel unworthy to take it, or afraid of hurting your feelings if things don't work out. It can be seen as a big deal, pressure to make it special, a burden even. 

Or they're worried you'll be a stage 5 clinger.

I turned down sex with a virgin once. We didn't discuss her virginity. I just found out during a night of making out at her friends place when I slid my finger in. Flesh mesh! We didn't go further that night. A few days later she arranged to be alone and offered herself to me. But I couldn't bring myself to go through with it. I left. It felt wrong, considering it. In hindsight, now, I wish I had. Probably would have been fine, she wanted me, I wanted her, but only for that, I didn't want a relationship with her, and she wanted to date me.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Oh god this makes me so mad. All my past male friends with glasses have ditched them for contacts. :twak PUT THE GLASSES BACK ON, THEY'RE FETISH FUEL.


But women with such fetishes are in short supply :cry.

Is it mostly certain types of glasses, or glasses in general?



Sunkisst said:


> Since when are guys with glasses bad?!! Personally they are a turn on to me, guys wuth glasses kinda give me that Clark kent superman vibe :stu


Since... since... conventional wisdom, that's when! :b

Still don't think they really work so well on me.
More than that... I find glasses so tedious. I always feel like readjusting them... or they're irritating the sides of my head... and they get really uncomfortable when I'm warm. I think my skin, on my face at least, must be quite sensitive...
Then they get wet if you're out in the rain... or if you're me, you notice tons of scratches on them without any idea of how they could have got there :um.
Most of all, I just don't like having something gripping my face all day. It's not really my style; I'm easily agitated.

Can always try the contacts for a while, see what difference it makes, then maybe alternate between contacts and glasses sometimes...

Actually, been thinking of applying for a job soon (still not sure how realistic an idea this is... notsureifdeludingself ya know)... I wonder would wearing glasses look better for a job with computers? I might look the part better :b. Abusing stereotypes FTW.



rymo said:


> And Tali has the most amazing hips evar.


Haha, I was thinking that right after they started talking about Mass Effect...

Tali's hips > Miranda's everything.

Oh God, we're talking about the sex appeal of game characters :afr. /asplode


----------



## Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

*** Thread closed. Too graphic. No sex discussion in this forum ***


----------

